# pregnant platy, when can i expect?



## fishman1126 (Apr 12, 2012)

I have just bought six Micky platys, and one of them is pregnant.
now i want to know when i should move her into my fry tank to drop her babies.
she looks a little like this 










she does also have a dark spot behind he gills, but that's on all of my platys, and i can see what looks like ribs, she is eating, and i think i can make out a few dots in her tummy/womb area.
she typically strays from the group, and stays with one male by the filter.


----------



## Mo (Mar 15, 2012)

I cannot see the cincture and an exact photo of the fish would be more precise. Some fish could be over fed which could give the effect of a pregnant platy, they can have an enlarged belly from other many things aswell. Some signs of a pregnant platy are an enlarged belly, and a dark gravid spot.


----------



## SamJustice (May 5, 2012)

thats the image.
i know nothing.
Except I've a pregnant one too. lol.


----------



## xShainax (Feb 11, 2012)

fishman1126 said:


> I have just bought six Micky platys, and one of them is pregnant.
> now i want to know when i should move her into my fry tank to drop her babies.
> she looks a little like this
> 
> ...


If she is straying put her in a breeding trap


----------



## Lenimph (May 4, 2012)

If you have lots of plants/decorations for the fry to hide in you don't need to move her at all and this will also do some natural culling for you. This is what I did for my guppies and they still were reproducing like beasts. Had to just end up separating them based on gender. 

Went from like 6 guppies to 40. Gave half of them away -.-


----------



## fishman1126 (Apr 12, 2012)

thank you


----------

